# Canadian in December?



## pennyk (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe following the lead of fellow Floridian "Rail Freak," who snagged a great express deal on the Canadian for November, I am considering doing something similar in December (if express deals are offered). I had hoped to take the Canadian next October when I become a VIA senior, but the express deals save way more money, so I am thinking about taking the trip sooner.

Has anyone taken the Canadian in December? Is there too little daylight to enjoy scenery? If I stay inside the train most of the time, will it be too cold for someone who has lived in Florida her entire life?

Thanks.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 25, 2011)

I found _The Canadian_ to be FREEZING COLD in the summer. At least to a Texan sitting in the domes. You'd think a greenhouse on top of a rail car would get hot. But you'd be wrong. Some engineer figured out how to turn that greenhouse into an icebox. Bravo on the accomplishment, but there were times I was so cold I had a hard time enjoying myself. The staff were able to modify the temperature somewhat but overall I still found it cold in general. That's not to say I don't think you should go however. In fact with that kind of aggressive cooling in the summer I wouldn't be surprised if they also make it crazy hot in the winter! ^_^


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 25, 2011)

Winter!......my favorite time to ride. The crowds are gone and you get almost personalized service from the crew. There's nothing like sitting in the dome after a fresh snowfall on a moonlit night!. And I've always found the train warm and "cozy" but if you go for a walk in Winnipeg (known to Canadian's as "Winter-peg") during the 4 hour service stop......be prepared!

Here's a couple of my winter trip reports on the Canadian that I've posted here before:

http://discuss.amtra...h__1#entry43308

http://discuss.amtra...h__1#entry62111


----------



## pennyk (Oct 25, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Winter!......my favorite time to ride. The crowds are gone and you get almost personalized service from the crew. There's nothing like sitting in the dome after a fresh snowfall on a moonlit night!. And I've always found the train warm and "cozy" but if you go for a walk in Winnipeg (known to Canadian's as "Winter-peg") during the 4 hour service stop......be prepared!
> 
> Here's a couple of my winter trip reports on the Canadian that I've posted here before:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I enjoyed reading your trip reports. Makes me want to go right away - round trip. I will be watching the VIA website to see if the express fares work for days that I can travel (and that Amtrak trains are available to get me there and home).

I am guessing that if I take the Canadian in December, I will not be spending too much time outdoors. The coldest weather I have EVER experienced is 8 degress farenheit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

-18 C = +5 F

-15 C = +10 F


----------



## jis (Oct 26, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Maybe following the lead of fellow Floridian "Rail Freak," who snagged a great express deal on the Canadian for November, I am considering doing something similar in December (if express deals are offered). I had hoped to take the Canadian next October when I become a VIA senior, but the express deals save way more money, so I am thinking about taking the trip sooner.
> 
> Has anyone taken the Canadian in December? Is there too little daylight to enjoy scenery? If I stay inside the train most of the time, will it be too cold for someone who has lived in Florida her entire life?
> 
> Thanks.


I have taken it the last weekend of November and it was wonderful. Snow all the way from Kamloops east, with specially heavy snow through Ontario. I loved it. The train was not crowded. it was nice and short and cozy. Nice and warm too. The Canadians seem to be able to run their trains through blazing winter storms much better than their counterparts south of the border.

Anyway, I'd highly recommend it ..... speeding through a winter wonderland.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 26, 2011)

jis said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe following the lead of fellow Floridian "Rail Freak," who snagged a great express deal on the Canadian for November, I am considering doing something similar in December (if express deals are offered). I had hoped to take the Canadian next October when I become a VIA senior, but the express deals save way more money, so I am thinking about taking the trip sooner.
> ...



Thanks jis- I am checking the Via website several times a day looking for an express deal for the first week of December which would work for me. If I do find a deal, I will jump on it and pretty much do the same trip as rail freak is doing. I have been PMing RF all day long. Thanks RF. I am getting excited about the trip - I am even shopping on-line for lined gloves (which has been a challenge).


----------



## manderson (Oct 26, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Thanks jis- I am checking the Via website several times a day looking for an express deal for the first week of December which would work for me. If I do find a deal, I will jump on it and pretty much do the same trip as rail freak is doing. I have been PMing RF all day long. Thanks RF. I am getting excited about the trip - I am even shopping on-line for lined gloves (which has been a challenge).


Penny, try Cabelas, Lands End or Duluth Trading Company for gloves. Also consider fleece mittens and liner gloves. That gives you lots of warmth with maximum flexibility when you need it.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 26, 2011)

manderson said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks jis- I am checking the Via website several times a day looking for an express deal for the first week of December which would work for me. If I do find a deal, I will jump on it and pretty much do the same trip as rail freak is doing. I have been PMing RF all day long. Thanks RF. I am getting excited about the trip - I am even shopping on-line for lined gloves (which has been a challenge).
> ...


Thanks. I found mittens and smartwool socks on sale at moosejaw - plus I am getting points for shopping from AGR. I know that I had not ever previously read reviews for gloves and mittens - it was very time consuming because I was clueless.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 28, 2011)

I made reservations (express deals) today for the Canadian leaving Toronto on 12/3. I will be in car 120. Does anyone have an idea of what type of car that is. Thanks.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 28, 2011)

It's a sleeping car.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 28, 2011)

AlanB said:


> It's a sleeping car.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I expected an answer like that from you. What I really wanted to know (and should have said so) is whether it is a Manor car or Chateau. From the VIA website, it looks like Manor cars have been renovated and Chateau have not.


----------



## Cascadia (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Penny, I hope you have a really great trip, I am envious, would love to do that someday! Glad you got a good deal because the regular price is so steep. Glad you could make it work. Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## pennyk (Nov 22, 2011)

Cascadia said:


> Hey Penny, I hope you have a really great trip, I am envious, would love to do that someday! Glad you got a good deal because the regular price is so steep. Glad you could make it work. Can't wait to hear about it!


Thanks. I am very happy with the price I am paying. Even with all the winter clothing I have purchased, I am still spending less than half of the regular price. I am very excited about the trip even though I freaked out a bit when i looked at the 10 day forecast for Jasper.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

To answer Penny's previous question, it will be a Manor car. The Chateaus do not operate in the off season.

I just looked at the 14 day forecast for Jasper, and it seems reasonably mild for winter in the mountains. High temperatrues are projected above freezing with nighttime lows going down to -10 C, which is about 15 F.

Not Florida, but not uncomfortable if you have winter clothing.


----------



## jis (Nov 23, 2011)

Guest said:


> To answer Penny's previous question, it will be a Manor car. The Chateaus do not operate in the off season.
> 
> I just looked at the 14 day forecast for Jasper, and it seems reasonably mild for winter in the mountains. High temperatures are projected above freezing with nighttime lows going down to -10 C, which is about 15 F.
> 
> Not Florida, but not uncomfortable if you have winter clothing.


Specially if the Sun is shining bright, that will be beautiful, and quite comfortable in the afternoon. Make sure you get to the dome by Edson latest. The Athabasca valley is very nice with some classic Canadian scenes to photograph from the dome. Of course the really big mountains are mostly west of Jasper.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 23, 2011)

jis said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > To answer Penny's previous question, it will be a Manor car. The Chateaus do not operate in the off season.
> ...


Thanks for the info - I am sooo excited - just like a little kid. 

We are getting a cold front in Orlando soon and it get down to the upper 50's, so I plan to try out wearing some of my new winter clothes. No doubt I will get a few peculiar looks (wearing gloves, hat, down vest, etc.) - but that happens often anyway. :lol:


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 23, 2011)

We do a ski trip to western mountains every couple of years and Jasper can be quite nice after a fresh snowfall especially at Christmas. Night time temps get quite cold but are normally in the -5C, -10 C range during the day. I’ve been to the beaches in Florida and Cuba…..but much prefer a ski vacation any day!



We’re getting our first significant snow-fall of the season today (Nova Scotia). What the northeast US got last month was a rain event here. Temps are going back up to +12C with sun on the weekend so anything we do get today will be gone by Sunday and it will be back to shirtsleeves……a least for a couple of days!


----------



## pennyk (Nov 23, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> We do a ski trip to western mountains every couple of years and Jasper can be quite nice after a fresh snowfall especially at Christmas. Night time temps get quite cold but are normally in the -5C, -10 C range during the day. I’ve been to the beaches in Florida and Cuba…..but much prefer a ski vacation any day!
> 
> 
> 
> We’re getting our first significant snow-fall of the season today (Nova Scotia). What the northeast US got last month was a rain event here. Temps are going back up to +12C with sun on the weekend so anything we do get today will be gone by Sunday and it will be back to shirtsleeves……a least for a couple of days!



Thanks - your idea of shirtsleeves temperatures and mine are likely to be different :lol: . I was able to find a 10 day forecast for Jasper. Dec. 2 is expected to be partly sunny with a high of 27F and a low of 14F. I checked the average high and low for the day that I think I will be in Jasper (12/6) - high 24F and low 9F - which is not quite as bad as I thought it would be.... but the coldest temperature I have EVER experienced is 8F.

I guess I could get more accurate information from Canadian websites, but I would have to convert from C to F. :wacko:


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 23, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Thanks - your idea of shirtsleeves temperatures and mine are likely to be different :lol: ........I guess I could get more accurate information from Canadian websites, but I would have to convert from C to F. :wacko:


It’s all relative.......12C is 54F......just a nice late fall afternoon....... Maybe shirtsleeves out in the yard but will probably take a jacket if I go somewhere!


----------

